# San Francisco Bound!



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Well I can't believe I am doing this but, me, dh, and all of the furkids are going to be visiting up north this weekend! I really have some sights I want to see but I definitely have to wear the dogs down. I will be staying near Berkley while DH is at a conference but if anyone had fun things to do that you can take dogs to, please let me know!

Amanda


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

YEAH!! Hope we can get together!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> I will be staying near Berkley...


 You spelled it wrong. It's B-e-r-z-e-r-k-l-y! 

Hey, who's going to do your casino heists while you're gone?!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kimberly- are you volunteering for the casino heist? I will take Mousse off your hands for a few days!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Mousse?! Who's Mousse?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Did I spell it wrong- LONG day! Okay, I will take Atwood!!!!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Amanda, I don't have any advice on sights but have a wonderful time!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Have fun Amanda - that area is pretty dog friendly but not sure how three would be welcomed at the cute boutiques around the area.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Are you confined to just Berkeley? The Marina area is a fabulous place to walk to dogs. There are spots where you can see San Francisco and both the Golden Gate and Bay Bridge. 

Are you looking for a play date? We are less than 30 minutes away and could throw one together.

I know that San Franciso Havs do a beach walk, but I do not know the details because I have never done it. 

We have an area out here called Rock City that we have taken the dogs to hike. 

Berkeley has lots of restaurants with street seating so your dogs would be welcome. 

Let me know what else I can do to make your trip north fabulous!!!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

i second the play date....we are about 30 min from berkeley!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I am driving there since we are taking the 3 kids  So I can drive for any playdate! Monday is the only day I have plans thus far


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

OK--East Bay folks and all that are willing to drive a bit--Who is open for a play date with Amanda and her children? I am available both Sat and Sun. I can host a small-medium amount of dogs here.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Amanda, I'm sorry I'll miss seeing you this time! We're on vacation right now - we'll be back home 7/1 and jet lagged


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

There is the usual Saturday morning 10 AM San Francisco Ocean Beach Small Dog walk but with all the smoke in the air I'm not sure how much fun that would be. It's for all breeds but must be dogs 20 lbs and under. We've taken the girls to those and they are a nice walk along the beach.
I hope you have a great visit.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm available both days for a playdate!

I don't have any advice about where to go, but here's a link for a book that might be helpful:

Amazon.com: The Dog Lover's Companion to the San Francisco Bay Area: The Inside Scoop on Where to Take Your Dog in the Bay Area & Beyond (Dog Lover's Companion Guides): Maria Goodavage: Books

Hope you have a great trip!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Have a great time in Sanfran! 

Ryan


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

We are available both days!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Maddie and I are available both days! I always have to check the girl's social calendar since she has more activities than I do! ound:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh Amanda - I'd love to meet Belle finally. We're available, but Sunday is better than Saturday! Cheryl, we'd make the drive from the Peninsula.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Hey Amanda,
I look forward to seeing you, the furkids and to meet Jim too if possible.

I did laugh though when I was reading all the responses, made me think of a commercial and I coudn't help but think: Ummm, sand, play date with Hav's pulling coat, wearing down dogs, priceless for sure, but might not be the best for that handsom show dog you have. <grin>


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kathy- good reminder! I need to get Dasher a tshirt that says I can only play if you dont chew on my coat! 

Lisa- watch out, I might leave her with you. I took her out yesterday for some mommy special time. She went from being so good to so bad!

Susan- where is the beach walk? That might be a good one to take the girls to offleash and I could just throw Dash in the doggy bag (he isn't trusted offleash yet!)


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Amanda, hope you and all the other members will have lots of fun, please post pics!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> Oh Amanda - I'd love to meet Belle finally. We're available, but Sunday is better than Saturday! Cheryl, we'd make the drive from the Peninsula.


Ditto :ear:


----------



## cgsmthbs (Feb 20, 2008)

I live in Danville, too. We could all meet for a playdate. I would love to get to know my Havanese buddies Mom's. There are also two other Havanese owners in my neighborhood. We could get a little group together.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

The small dog beach Walk is on Saturday at Ocean Beach in San Francisco: www.forthedogs.net
Many many places in SF welcome dogs - including many of the stores in Union Square.

City guides are found at www.dogfriendly.com

Berkeley is SOOO dog friendly, you could probably take those three kids to Chez Panesse!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I am open to either day! We are going to drive up early in the morning tomorrow so let me know what works best and where to go- I will take my computer with me


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Lucky you! I loved Berkeley. It made even me feel like a conservative. Don't know if you will be able to leave the pups for a short while where you are staying-- but two great dining places...One Alice Water's Chez Panisse, very pricey but worth it - once. But our favorite was a tapas place called Cesar. 
Be sure to save room for the bread pudding. We stayed in Berkeley for a 8 days and must have gone to Cesar at least 4 nights. 

The great thing is so much is drivable from there. Monterey, Wine Country, the Mier woods. Even Big Sur and Carmel wasn't too far. 

I am jealous of the wonderful playdate you are going to have. PICTURES! don't forget pictures.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Amanda, I am going to miss your visit here. Wish you a very enjoyable trip. I am sure you will have fabulous time at the playdate. Look forward to seeing lots of pictures.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Here are my thoughts! Please send me your opinions by tomorrow morning so I can send an official invite out.

I would love to host this great adventure. I am concerned that my small yard would exclude some people. How does Danville dog park sound? It is just off 680 for those who are traveling. It usually does not have many people in the afternoon. It would allow a ton of RLH space. BTW, for those who are not familiar, this particular park has a small dog area.

So post your thoughts and we will go from there.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I have never been there. Is it fenced?


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Yes, it is fenced. I would not have sugggested it outher wise.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Cheryl - Danville Dog Park sounds good to me! I have not been to that dog park before. Let me know what I can bring.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Missy said:


> The great thing is so much is drivable from there. Monterey, Wine Country, the Mier woods. Even Big Sur and Carmel wasn't too far.


 Except Napa has been on fire, and now Monterey is on fire and threatening Big Sur. (My brother just got the call to get sent down to fight that huge fire.) All those gorgeous places are so dark with smoke and it is hard to breathe. Hey Muir Woods should be safe though!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Cheryl - this sounds great to us. I love that it's just off 680 - so that those of us who are direction challenged can't get too lost.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Cheryl- You mean Hap McGee Dog park? That sounds like a good idea. That would work for us.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

> Muir Woods should be safe though!


Muir Woods is beautiful but unfortunately, no dogs allowed.... :-(


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

If you guys decide to meet at a dog park, let me know. We might be able to make it depending upon what day and time you choose. 
At a public dog park we could bring Rumor and my DH could take her to a different part of the park while the small dogs play.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Susan- she can play too. There will be a non hav that can help her keep all the dogs herded together <BG>

Kimberly- yikes, I have heard all about it. Probably not the best time to be visiting and how sad. We went to San Diego right after the fires down there it was horrible.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

hey all!

Hap Mcgee is great!!! however....

i think i have a fenced in>>>>>big enough backyard to handle the "kids"...

oh and their parents too!

so here is my proposal....

12-2 or 3...Sunday..

locals - bring a small appie or side dish>>> the rest is on me!!

others.....just "be our guest, be our guest!!"

if this sounds good....i will add maps, google etc>>>>

my boys would love to entertain at home....


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Oh...and based on "party" experience....

last minute ones are ALWAYS the best!!!ound:ound:


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

oh....

forgot to say...

I am 5 minutes from hap mcgee>>>> in danville....

25-30 min from berkeley!!!

and we are known for our "playdates"!!!ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh dear. I had not heard about the fires.


----------



## cgsmthbs (Feb 20, 2008)

*Yes, to a playdate.*



Cheryl said:


> OK--East Bay folks and all that are willing to drive a bit--Who is open for a play date with Amanda and her children? I am available both Sat and Sun. I can host a small-medium amount of dogs here.


I would like to attend if possible. I live in Danville, too.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

> Susan- she can play too


That's sweet of you Amanda. She does like to play. Her breeder also breeds Havs so she is used to playing with little dogs but the dog park might have size restrictions for the "small" dog section. She is a 32 lb girl who is aiming for a svelte 26 lbs.. 
Let me know what all of you decide to do. If we can join you, great. If not, hopefully we'll get to see lots of pictures.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Olliesmom said:


> and we are known for our "playdates"!!!ound:ound:ound:


 Uh, yeah! That's an understatement. :laugh:
Catherine, Jeanne, Debby, and Cheryl are the party girls! Okay, so it's really Maddie that's the party girl, but the human women encourage it!

CGS, welcome to the forum! What is your name? What about your Hav's name? (Not sure if you posted it elsewhere, so I apologize if you've already mentioned it.) I'm looking forward to meeting you!

Amanda, you probably won't read this today, but if you do, call me! I have so much going on the next couple of days, but it's all in short spurts.

Missy, the fires are ugly! It seems like every fire department is spread thin right now because firefighters have volunteered to leave their quiet areas (especially in the Bay Area) to head out to tackle all the wildfires going on. It's just nuts.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

<BG> My goal to get out of the house by 6 am went down the tubes. Stayed up too late and had a few mojitos with DH on the back porch. Late start this morning!

I am so excited to do the SF playdate. Just don't judge me for Isabelle humping your dog and behaving badly. Belle is not really my dog- just Dora <BG>

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL! See you soon.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Amanda, Maybe you'll get lucky and Belle will decide to only police, not hump, the other dogs ound:

I'm so jealous of your trip and play date <pout> I fully expect pix and videos of it when you return, though :biggrin1:

Have a safe, fun trip!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> <BG> My goal to get out of the house by 6 am went down the tubes. Stayed up too late and had a few mojitos with DH on the back porch. Late start this morning!
> 
> I am so excited to do the SF playdate. Just don't judge me for Isabelle humping your dog and behaving badly. Belle is not really my dog- just Dora <BG>
> 
> Amanda


Then can Dasher be mine????
:biggrin1:


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

OK.....BASED ON MY PM'S SOUNDS LIKE THIS IS A GO!!!

I WILL HAVE DRINKS (ALL KINDS!) AND SANDWICHES FOR ALL!

YARD IS 100% FENCED IN AND SAFE....

LETS PLAN ON HIGH NOON! AND GO TO...WHENEVER!

IT WILL BE WARM NOT HOT - SAYS AROUND 80-85....I DO HAVE SHADE...SO THOSE OF YOU IN SF OR BERKELEY BELIEVE ME IT WILL BE MUCH HOTTER MY WAY....

I DO NOT WANT TO PUT ADDRESS ON OPEN FORUM SO PLEASE PM ME AND I WILL RESPOND WITH THE INFORMATION AND PLEASE LET ME KNOW HOW MANY DOGS AND PEOPLE ARE COMING!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Already sent you a PM, but I think I can stop by for a short visit at that time. You're quite the hostess, Catherine!

MousseMousse would like to visit your boys too!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

*Our review of SF!*

I have to say we had a blast. I thought I might have overdone myself taking 3 dogs (one that is 6 months old!) for 5 nights but we had a lot of fun. I know a lot of you look for dog friendly places to take your havs so I will give SF 4 paws. Besides the wonderful forum playdate- we went for beach walks, Crissy field hiking, we took the ferry to Salsilito (???), we hiked around Berkeley's campus, watched the sunset up on the mountain, and the kids sat and behaved in the stroller for many meals including Brazilian tri tip! Dash also was able to visit his grandma, aunt and little sister up in Napa and he was thrilled. Overall it was a great trip and I would definitely take all 3 pups there again. I do think it helped to exhaust them during the day so they crashed hard in the hotel but we had the fan for a back up too.

Here are some pics from our adventures:

Hanging out while Daddy takes pictures

















Belle tackles the sabertooth (look at my blog for an adorable video)









Havanese DNA 









Me walking all 3 after our playtime in Crissy Field (yes i was cold and didnt realize how icy the bay was!)









DH and Dash









Many places to shop!









Getting Belle to play chase on the beach









Soaking in the sun









Getting to finally sleep with your sister's priceless!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oops a few pics that I left out- we went on a few ferry rides and I was shocked at how good all of them did. They just road along except Belle who wanted the wind in her face at all times!

Ferry Rides


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Amanda,
It looks like all 5 of you had a great trip! It was so nice to be able to see you, meet Jim, see Dora and Dasher and meet the famous Belle. By the way for the rest of you, the place we went for dinner in Napa does cater to dogs and will even bring them their own water bowl. It was good food, nice location right on main street but most of all Sarah and I so enjoyed the company!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Great pictures!!! Hope you come back soon!
Oliver,Comet and I love to walk around Crissy!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Fabulous pictures Amanda. We're so glad we got to see you while you were here and it's nice that DH had time to play with you and the three furkids.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Great pictures Amanda. I love vacations with the dogs. You all look like you had a great time.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amanda, looks like great fun! It makes me miss the SF Bay Area and my college days.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Wonderful pix, Amanda! So glad you all had such a great time. Been to SF many times but, never w/a dog. Guess we'll have to take another trip there just to take Tori!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

totally awesome!!!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Very nice photos, Amanda. I have only visited SF once, but such a time I had! Loved seeing it again, especially with the dear doggies in the photos! Did you have your playdate and did anyone take any pics?

Sue


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

suzyfrtz said:


> Very nice photos, Amanda. I have only visited SF once, but such a time I had! Loved seeing it again, especially with the dear doggies in the photos! Did you have your playdate and did anyone take any pics?
> 
> Sue


Yes Catherine invited us to her beautiful house

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=4885


----------

